# meat tasted like campfire



## shaner (Nov 26, 2013)

I 'm just wondering if anyone might have any ideas what might have happened. I used my new smoke daddy for the first time on some cheese and hard boild eggs . i used pecan wood i left the air on for the first hour then i took it off let smoke for two more hours. Shut smokedaddy down waited an hour smoked a hamb . while eating dinner wife and i tried to figure out taste couldnt figure it out . next day my wife at one of the eggs there was the taste again . SO I took smoker and the inside smelled fine but the smokedaddy smelled like that taste a campfire is what we called it . i didnt use the smokedaddy at all while smokeing the ham.


----------



## gary s (Nov 26, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything  ........ Did you do an initial burn out and season it ?*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## shaner (Nov 26, 2013)

on the smokedaddy i burnt a holetube of chips but i didnt season it what would i do to season it.thank you for replieng


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey shaner, I looked through your posts but can't see what kind of smoker you have.  Sounds like a creasote problem.

Did you leave your in and out vents open during the smoke?  Have you had a problem with your other smokes?

The cheese may still be ok, it will mellow after 3 or 4 weeks.  I don't even try mine until at least 3 weeks.


----------



## shaner (Nov 26, 2013)

i have a electric masterbuild im wondering if it was the smokedaddy first time using it never had a problem before im just wondering i think i dont need to leave the air on all the time might of burnt wood to hot.


----------



## gary s (Nov 26, 2013)

I was talking about seasoning your smoker, I guess I misunderstood . Not really familiar with a smokedaddy Is that a smoke generator for cold smoking ? I have a RF that uses charcoal or wood I always leave my smoke stack OPEN  the only time I close it is when I am through and to keep out the rain and bugs. If you close or partially close your stack you can over smoke that leaves a funny taste. What I meant by seasoning , When you have a new smoker in order to get rid of all the smells, oils and other stuff that is probably stuck or coated inside the cook chamber, build a good hot fire and let it go for several hours and let it burn completely out. Brush down your grates and anything else that looks like it needs brushing, wipe it down then spray the entire inside cook chamber with a spray cooking oil, Pam etc. I use a mixture of bacon grease and cooking oil in a spray bottle. Build another fire and let it go again, I spray mine a couple of more times while keeping my fire going then just let it burn out again, than you are seasoned and ready to go.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shaner (Nov 26, 2013)

yes a smokedaddy is a smoke generator and that is what smells my smoker smells fine but im confused because i didnt use it during the hamb


----------



## seenred (Nov 26, 2013)

First off, welcome to the group!  Glad you joined us.  I don't know much about a smoke daddy...never used one, but as already mentioned, the strange taste sounds like creosote.  The usual culprit of creosote buildup on food is poor air flow during the cook, or oversmoking.  With the new smoke generator, is it possible you just applied way more smoke to your food than you are used to?

Red


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2013)

shaner, you will have to experiment with the Smoke Daddy.  The amount and type of wood along with the amount of air will be something you will want to keep notes on until you have it down pat.  Start with shorter smoke times and increase as you learn the generator.  As you are dealing with much more smoke than other generators, it is less forgiving.  Don't get frustrated as it will do things that others cannot.

If you have problems in the future, ask me or give Dennis a call at Smoke Daddy, he is always willing to help.

Tom


----------

